# Storm Lantern Cottage May 2017



## lawrence89 (May 24, 2017)

*The History*

After getting steered in the right direction on google from another member I found out the previous occupant of the house had issue with locals and was forced to move and the house has been like this since.

*The Explore*

When I went here I was absolutely amazed at how someone would just leave so much behind(obviously now I know why!). Regardless of what happened this was a really cool place to visit. It really reminded me of the new Resident Evil game. I was just waiting for some psycho to jump out on me! 

My website: lpphotography

Follow me on Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/lawrencep89/
















































































































The second piano I've found of my adventures! Unfortunately this one sounded like crap too..





























































Hope you enjoyed my take on this wonderful place.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 24, 2017)

Superb photos, almost all the strings on that piano have snapped. 




[/url]Turner & Phillips by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawrence89 (May 24, 2017)

Thanks mate!


----------



## smiler (May 24, 2017)

I liked your take on it Lawrence, glad the Marmite Tower survives, Thanks


----------



## VeeEssSee (May 24, 2017)

The place with the "dark history."
I still can't find anything on it though.


----------



## lawrence89 (May 25, 2017)

I've just added a bit of history on the place i got from google


----------



## Mmps6 (May 25, 2017)

Nicely Photographed, can be an awkward one this with the cover from tree's, it took me 3 visit's to get photo's i was happy with


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 25, 2017)

lawrence89 said:


> I've just added a bit of history on the place i got from google



Not a good idea, I did that once back in 2015 and it lead the whole house getting ransacked. 

Edit: Thanks for removing the hints.


----------



## lawrence89 (May 25, 2017)

My bad! I've changed it now.


----------



## krisan (May 25, 2017)

What a beautiful building. Great pics


----------



## lawrence89 (May 25, 2017)

I'm sure it will outlive us all!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 27, 2017)

Wow you managed to capture the whole Marmite family a rare shot that 

Loved it!


----------



## Mitzi05 (Jun 3, 2017)

Beautiful....and sad.


----------



## BarryLynch (Jun 4, 2017)

Looks like someone has tidied the place since I went there.


----------



## Ferox (Jun 29, 2017)

Nice looking place mate


----------

